# cm 500w vs tagan stonerock tg500



## macho84 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Guys let me know which is best one

Cooler Master 500 W eXtreme Power Supply
@3.2k

Tagan Stonerock Series TG500-U37 Max. Power 600W Power Supply @3.3k

Just run cpu e5800@3.2ghz
and MSI hd 5770 with 4gb ram 500gb hdd and 5 fans in it. 

No oc .

Not sure less wat would handle this power hungry msi gpu.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 9, 2012)

better buy FSP Saga II 500w @ 2.3k . It is cheaper and will handle your msi 5770 nicely .


----------



## macho84 (Jul 9, 2012)

where to get it pls help me. Online would be a deal for me. Its urgent req


----------



## iittopper (Jul 9, 2012)

macho84 said:


> where to get it pls help me. Online would be a deal for me. Its urgent req



Availability is an issue now ! but you can check it out locally
If not available buy Corsair CX430V2 @ 2.5k


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

CM 500Watt extreme PSU?
Dude, look at this sticky thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html

Buy CX430V2 or VS450.

@iittopper: Please look at other issue with the suggested product before suggesting.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 10, 2012)

FSP Saga 2 500w . is this trusted and can withstand 5770 

Its available for 2.45k


----------



## iittopper (Jul 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> CM 500Watt extreme PSU?
> Dude, look at this sticky thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html
> 
> Buy CX430V2 or VS450.
> ...



By issue you mean availability of FSP saga 2 500 ??


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup, Tagan SR TG500 is a very good choice. Go for it. But what's its warranty?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

macho84 said:


> FSP Saga 2 500w . is this trusted and can withstand 5770
> 
> Its available for 2.45k



Will be good. But RMA could be an issue because of very low availibility in the market. If you can bear with that then buy it.
I think I've said same thing to you before.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 10, 2012)

Did anyone check if FSP PSUs in India are replaced or repaired?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> Did anyone check if FSP PSUs in India are replaced or repaired?



You will know that better than any one of us.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 10, 2012)

I can see FSP Saga 2 at gadgets.in not sure its performance and if any issues in RMA


----------

